# The Dry weather has hit and its time to slaughter.



## SarahSand1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Howdy All,

It was a sad day on the Austalia Day public holiday week end.  Summer here has been very dry and the feed in our paddocks is down to almost nothing and alas, it was time to cull the herds and flocks.  I would have prefered our lambs born in the first week of October last year to have grown a bit more, but, with the cost of dry feed and the lack of water, which by the way, we may well need to have delivered, it was impossible to keep the numbers we had.  The cattle that were here on agistment will be moved, hopefully next week end, one steer was slaughtered, and five of our lambs went under the knife.

We use an on site mobile butcher that visits your property with a mobile chiller which he leaves here for a week and comes back the following week end to cut up the meet to your specifications.  We find it best that way as the animals are less stressed compared to sending them by road transport to an abotoir and the problem being is you are not guaranteed to get back your own meat.

The picture below shows the lamb being slaughtered by the mobile butcher.

 to ya all 

Sarah

[


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 30, 2013)

Blows my mind your in the middle of a drought while I'm sloshing through snow and above freezing is considered warm.
I hate butchering day but in the end it is worth it. Hope your lamb is tasty.


----------



## SarahSand1 (Jan 30, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Blows my mind your in the middle of a drought while I'm sloshing through snow and above freezing is considered warm.
> I hate butchering day but in the end it is worth it. Hope your lamb is tasty.


Lol, you in the wrong end of the world. I have forgotten what a real snow fall looks like. Although we do get minor snow falls in Tassie, nothing compared to what I am used to as a child in not so merry England.
Heh, here we have three extreems, drought, scrub fires, or pouring rain and floods like in Queensland at the moment.   Still, I think I would prefer to drown than burn any day.  Temperature wise in our summer here wasn't all that bad. But the lack of rain was a PITA.

Love Sarah.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 30, 2013)

I love that flat bed set up.

I could do that with our new 1959 flat bed


----------

